# Dr. Who Angel Statue -WINNER!



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

Killer idea and a cool tutorial. I love that episode.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

I remember that episode. FReaky!


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

My Favorite Dr.Who episode!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow ! I'm amazed. Just an incredible costume.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

There have been 3 episodes so far with the Weeping Angels: "Blink" from 2010, and "Time of Angels" and "Flesh and Stone" from around March of this year. I thought they were quite fascinating in "Blink" and was glad they were popular enough to have been brought back. But I think this costume is fun and scary even to those who have never seen any Dr. Who at all!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i love dr who... and i love the costume!


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I absolutely hate that episode, when you have multiple MM statues in your basement. Its not something you want in the back of your mind, especially when you have your back turned to them while doing laundry.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Biggie said:


> I absolutely hate that episode, when you have multiple MM statues in your basement. Its not something you want in the back of your mind, especially when you have your back turned to them while doing laundry.


HAHA! 

One of my favorite episodes. Actually I like all the weeping angel episodes ahem..."series" for the UK folks. Easily my favorite BBC show!Great costume too! Might have to schedule this for next year!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I love that episode. I always said I wanted to get some weeping angel statues for my garden!


----------

